

Ask HN: What kind of games are fun to make? - hayksaakian

It seems like gamers have very strongly held opinions on what is and isn't fun to play, but what about approaching the topic from the other end?<p>I personally enjoy playing RPGs, but designing and programming a good RPG is time consuming and difficult, it can be rewarding, but you have to do a lot before that becomes true. On the other hand, I've enjoyed making simple dice games, but I don't really see myself enjoying them or having fun.<p>So to any game developers, amateur, hobbyist or otherwise: what kind of games do you enjoy making?
======
benregn
Think about what kind of games you like to play, choose one of them and try to
simplify it down to the bare minimum, no fluff. Then start making the most
basic feature and continue from there.

